# When do pigeons coo?



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

Funny question I know but at what age does a pigeon begin to coo?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dimitry said:


> Funny question I know but at what age does a pigeon begin to coo?


it seems like it is from 4 to 6 months old, depending on the breed, some mature faster than others.


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

i guess less than 4 till 6 might be start from 75 till 90 days old


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have had them at 3 months start cooing, and as early as 26 days old, trying to mimic a roo-koo (and doing the dance) in squeeks and peeps.


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> I have had them at 3 months start cooing, and as early as 26 days old, trying to mimic a roo-koo (and doing the dance) in squeeks and peeps.


That would be priceless! Where is the video camera when you need it!


----------

